# Concealed handgun on your own property



## JAG

I did a search on this subject and could not find a definitive answer. Can you carry a handgun, CONCEALED, on you OWN property without a CCW?


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Yes.


----------



## TrailFndr

From the State of Michigan Website.

*" Do I need a concealed pistol permit to carry my pistols while walking through the woods near my cabin in Michigan? If not, are there any restrictions on how or where the gun is carried?*
MCL 28.422 No license is needed to carry a pistol as long as it is exposed. However, should a person cover the pistol during inclement weather with a jacket or coat or get into a vehicle, the pistol would be concealed, and the carrier would place himself in jeopardy unless he possessed a concealed pistol permit. Per Attorney General's opinion #3158 dated February 14, 1945, a holster, in plain view, is not considered concealed. Department of Natural Resources regulations require a person to have a valid Michigan hunting license if in an area inhabited by wildlife, while in possession of a firearm."

The way that reads...I would say NO you can not. It must be exposed.


----------



## uncletj

"the woods NEAR my cabin" could be State or Federal land or owned by someone else.


----------



## Ninja

TrailFndr said:


> From the State of Michigan Website.
> 
> *" Do I need a concealed pistol permit to carry my pistols while walking through the woods near my cabin in Michigan? If not, are there any restrictions on how or where the gun is carried?*
> MCL 28.422 No license is needed to carry a pistol as long as it is exposed. However, should a person cover the pistol during inclement weather with a jacket or coat or get into a vehicle, the pistol would be concealed, and the carrier would place himself in jeopardy unless he possessed a concealed pistol permit. Per Attorney General's opinion #3158 dated February 14, 1945, a holster, in plain view, is not considered concealed. Department of Natural Resources regulations require a person to have a valid Michigan hunting license if in an area inhabited by wildlife, while in possession of a firearm."
> 
> The way that reads...I would say NO you can not. It must be exposed.


You may carry concealed on your own property or place of business.

750.227 Concealed weapons; carrying; penalty.

Sec. 227.

(1) A person shall not carry a dagger, dirk, stiletto, a double-edged nonfolding stabbing instrument of any length, or any other dangerous weapon, except a hunting knife adapted and carried as such, concealed on or about his or her person, or whether concealed or otherwise in any vehicle operated or occupied by the person, except in his or her dwelling house, place of business or on other land possessed by the person.

(2) A person shall not carry a pistol concealed on or about his or her person, or, whether concealed or otherwise, in a vehicle operated or occupied by the person, *except in his or her dwelling house, place of business, or on other land possessed by the person,* without a license to carry the pistol as provided by law and if licensed, shall not carry the pistol in a place or manner inconsistent with any restrictions upon such license.


----------



## GIBBY74

As with any other law there are many loop holes per say, that could lead to trouble even though it says you can. The better question, is there a need to carry concealed and not in plain view on the property. I have a concealed for my 22 pistol that i use when trapping because with hip boots, waders or a jacket i tend to cover the weapon and don't want to take a chance. remember if it is difficult to plainly see the holster it would be considered concealed, so if half or more of it is showing no problem.


----------



## Ninja

GIBBY74 said:


> As with any other law there are many loop holes per say, that could lead to trouble even though it says you can. *The better question, is there a need to carry concealed and not in plain view on the property*. I have a concealed for my 22 pistol that i use when trapping because with hip boots, waders or a jacket i tend to cover the weapon and don't want to take a chance. remember if it is difficult to plainly see the holster it would be considered concealed, so if half or more of it is showing no problem.



"Need" has nothing to do with it....

However.....wintertime with a heavy coat on is one example.
Practicing drawing and shooting from a concealed carry is another.
Owning a business and carrying concealed at your workplace is one more.


----------



## malainse

Not to start a war but ???



GIBBY74 said:


> remember if it is difficult to plainly see the holster it would be considered concealed, so if half or more of it is showing no problem.


 Can you please provide some legal documentation that say's only Half or more of the holster/weapon has to be showing ??? 
Using your own statement if only half a holster is showing it would be difficult to see and thus concealed....


----------



## Ferg

JAG said:


> I did a search on this subject and could not find a definitive answer. Can you carry a handgun, CONCEALED, on you OWN property without a CCW?


The answer is - Yes. As stated above.

ferg....


----------



## JWICKLUND

1) A holster is not considered concealed. As long as the holster is in plain view. 

2) Regardless of whether the person has a license or it is open season for the taking of game, a person may carry, transport, possess or discharge a firearm, a bow and arrow, or a crossbow on their own property as long as It is in a safe manner and their is no attempt to take game.

3) You are still subject to the disclosure laws though if contacted by a LEO.​


----------



## Ninja

JWICKLUND said:


> 1) A holster is not considered concealed. As long as the holster is in plain view.
> 
> 
> 2) *Regardless of whether the person has a license or it is open season for the taking of game, a person may carry, transport, possess or discharge a firearm, a bow and arrow, or a crossbow on their own property* as long as It is in a safe manner and their is no attempt to take game.
> 
> 3) You are still subject to the disclosure laws though if contacted by a LEO.​


Incorrect.....many cities, townships and municipalities have laws preventing the discharge of firearms, bows, etc. within their boundaries, whether you own the property or not.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Ninja said:


> Incorrect.....many cities, townships and municipalities have laws preventing the discharge of firearms, bows, etc. within their boundaries, whether you own the property or not.



Ken- JWicklund is referring to the rules he would be enforcing as CO.

Local ordinances are the concern of those residents and the appropriate law enforcement agency.


----------



## JAG

Thanks guys. I am going to assume that it IS legal to carry a handgun concealed on your own property. It's amazing how confusing the gun laws are. It sure would be easier to be legal if the laws were more straight forward. Sometime it makes you wonder if the lawmakers do it on purpose to confuse us. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Ninja

JAG said:


> Thanks guys. I am going to assume that it IS legal to carry a handgun concealed on your own property. It's amazing how confusing the gun laws are. It sure would be easier to be legal if the laws were more straight forward. Sometime it makes you wonder if the lawmakers do it on purpose to confuse us. Thanks again for your help.


Jag,
It's not confusing at all.

Look up the statute....the number is MCL 750.227....I quoted it above.
Feel confident knowing you are well within your legal rights to carry concealed on your own property.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

JAG said:


> Thanks guys. I am going to assume that it IS legal to carry a handgun concealed on your own property. It's amazing how confusing the gun laws are. It sure would be easier to be legal if the laws were more straight forward. Sometime it makes you wonder if the lawmakers do it on purpose to confuse us. Thanks again for your help.



Just take the CPL training.

Having your CPL makes life a lot simpler...


----------



## JAG

Ninja, I was refering to the gun laws overall. I agree that this one is pretty straight forward. 
NEM, I will be doing just that in the near future.
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## JWICKLUND

NEMichsportsman is correct. CO's don't enforce local ordinances's. The quote I used is directly copied from state law.


----------



## GIBBY74

Ninja said:


> "Need" has nothing to do with it....
> 
> However.....wintertime with a heavy coat on is one example.
> Practicing drawing and shooting from a concealed carry is another.
> Owning a business and carrying concealed at your workplace is one more.


Last i checked we were talking about walking on your property not being a business owner and carrying, thus leading to the need question. simply stating that if i was walking on my property and felt i needed to carry a handgun then i would most certainly want it accessible and thus not concealed. just me though, and i also have a concealed permit.


----------



## john warren

not trying to be mean so i hope you don't think that of me. 
but has anyone thought that perhaps if you don't know the basic laws of gun ownership, that maybe it would be a good idea to take a hand gun saftey course? they cover most of these simple questions and are willing to answer any others you might have. 
and you would be a safer person to have carrying a gun .


----------



## GIBBY74

malainse said:


> Not to start a war but ???
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide some legal documentation that say's only Half or more of the holster/weapon has to be showing ???
> Using your own statement if only half a holster is showing it would be difficult to see and thus concealed....


If half or more of the holster is showing it would be identifiable as such and would most likely not be considered concealed, of course this is up to the discreation of the leo or co. And i based my comment on a discussion i had with a LEO. And by the way when you put not to start a war but, you obviously have every intention of.


----------

